# Is this what bullies look like now?



## Corey209

*Are these what AmBullies look like?*

On the ABKC and American Bully facebook pages all I see are dogs like the ones below. They're extremely short and look like they're crossed with another breed. 

















When I think of a bully, this is what goes through my head.


----------



## Pink

No.

They look like they're crossed with other breeds because they are. The first dog you posted is a Miagi son. NOT an American Bully, but an "Exotic Bully" - another "breed".


----------



## Corey209

Pink said:


> No.
> 
> They look like they're crossed with other breeds because they are. The first dog you posted is a Miagi son. NOT an American Bully, but an "Exotic Bully" - another "breed".


Ah alright, the "American Bully" facebook page is a joke, all they post are what you called an "exotic bully". ABKC had some posted but I don't see many anymore.


----------



## Pink

Corey209 said:


> Ah alright, the "American Bully" facebook page is a joke, all they post are what you called an "exotic bully". ABKC had some posted but I don't see many anymore.


_Anyone_ who promotes those poor dogs is a joke.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I have the kennel that bred Kash on my Facebook I believe. He would almost be cute it his legs weren't quite so out and he wasn't being called an American Bully....my Bullies look nothing like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

My Bully also looks nothing like them lol. There are people breeding clean correct dogs, just gotta weed through the mess.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I absolutely would not want either one of those first 2 dogs...ugh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Also just because people make a facebook page doesn't mean they have any knowledge of what they are "promoting".


----------



## KMdogs

Anyone who didn't see that coming from day one essentially was fooling themselves..

This "apbt" to ast claims,.multiple classes, no clear.black and white from supporting registry..

Yeah bound to happen. These dogs don't look that bad next to most I see registered and he's I am looking at those ch and grch titled ones too.

Call me "breed bashing" if.you want, I haven't seen anything being made to fix these issues.


----------



## angelbaby

Why do you take 2 of the worst dogs aand post them up asking if this is what bullys look like?? if you knew anyone in the bully world you would see nice bullys are around and this crap is NOT what they are. these are what asshats call exotics another name for train wreck. do some research and im sure you can come up with nice dogs just as easy as you came up with these. the last 2 dogs I would hardly use as nice examples for the american bully , cujo looks more mastiff but I know alot of Xl's take after that look. Just saying if you want a Good example of american bullys there are other dogs to check out.


----------



## Kingbodie

First 2 should be called " exotic mutts " mr miagi is one the ugliest dogs I have ever seen , just my opinion.


----------



## Carriana

That second dog looks like a chihuahua mix...


----------



## angelbaby

thats not miagi, thats his son


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> Why do you take 2 of the worst dogs aand post them up asking if this is what bullys look like?? if you knew anyone in the bully world you would see nice bullys are around and this crap is NOT what they are. these are what asshats call exotics another name for train wreck. do some research and im sure you can come up with nice dogs just as easy as you came up with these. the last 2 dogs I would hardly use as nice examples for the american bully , cujo looks more mastiff but I know alot of Xl's take after that look. Just saying if you want a Good example of american bullys there are other dogs to check out.


Like these "fine" examples...




























I generally keep my mouth shut on these topics but most of yall bully people are seemingly in denial.. That or just that oblivious.

And i chose these three at random and these are CHs of ABKC, not just random dogs registered or called as such..

Sure you can find horrible examples of these Bullies, but even the (at least should be) good examples are pretty much  as well except for maybe the top 5% involved in the ABKC have a solid structure and over all solid animal.

You can't seriously sit there and tell me a single "breed" of dog that by its OWN registry has 4 different classes for the SAME dog of which structurally are very different than the next,, (going from pocket to XL for instance) and everything is fine and people just find bad dogs..

Hate to break it to you but these "bad examples" make up the majority of current American Bully dogs.. MAJORITY i don't care if we are talking about magizines, ABKC, off the street breedings, internet, where ever you look you see s if your eyes are open.

Are there good examples of what the dog could be? Sure, and i don't mean by my own standard. There are good looking A.Bs out there and im sure some are grch, ch and what have you as well.. However majority.. No. Not at all.

I'll truly see them as their own breed when the ABKC cleans the garbage out and a solid definition of what is or isn't comes to place.. Right now, all i see is dollar signs and advertisement.


----------



## Corey209

angelbaby said:


> Why do you take 2 of the worst dogs aand post them up asking if this is what bullys look like?? if you knew anyone in the bully world you would see nice bullys are around and this crap is NOT what they are. these are what asshats call exotics another name for train wreck. do some research and im sure you can come up with nice dogs just as easy as you came up with these. the last 2 dogs I would hardly use as nice examples for the american bully , cujo looks more mastiff but I know alot of Xl's take after that look. Just saying if you want a Good example of american bullys there are other dogs to check out.


That's all the American Bully facebook page with over 31,000 likes posts. I was curious if the style was changing, it was a serious question.


----------



## angelbaby

No the style is not changing and there is a standard that good breeders follow. Some have chosen to go in another direction with what they call exotics ( garbage ) which is what you posted in the original post there. FB likes does not mean they are good dogs. They have used car salesmen for owners who spend hours a day hyping them up, paying ridiculous fees to be on magazine covers and such and make their dogs seem like they are the best thing out there. Anyone without blinders on can see past their fancy banners and flashing lights and see their garbage for what it is. If you really honestly have a hard time to find a nice bully then I highly doubt you are even involved in the bully world or know of any reputable breeders. And as far as other breeds with different classes there are many, bostons have different size classes, poodles have 4 different size standards, as do many other breeds. What people fail to understand is there are 5 classes of bullys however they all follow the same standard, the only difference should be height and with extremes a bit more bone and mass. I will give you the credit that there are breeders who fail to understand this as well and there does need to be more consistency within the breed on the breeders part and partly on the registrys part. No registry is perfect though and for ABKC being relatively new they are on the right track. Look how old UKC is and yet they are to blame for the majority of paper hanging that happened on this breed to begin with, I would say if UKC cleaned up we would see another giant step ahead for the american bully as a breed, atleast stop the idiots out there still refering to them as pit bulls.


----------



## Princesspaola21

angelbaby said:


> No the style is not changing and there is a standard that good breeders follow. Some have chosen to go in another direction with what they call exotics ( garbage ) which is what you posted in the original post there. FB likes does not mean they are good dogs. They have used car salesmen for owners who spend hours a day hyping them up, paying ridiculous fees to be on magazine covers and such and make their dogs seem like they are the best thing out there. Anyone without blinders on can see past their fancy banners and flashing lights and see their garbage for what it is. If you really honestly have a hard time to find a nice bully then I highly doubt you are even involved in the bully world or know of any reputable breeders. And as far as other breeds with different classes there are many, bostons have different size classes, poodles have 4 different size standards, as do many other breeds. What people fail to understand is there are 5 classes of bullys however they all follow the same standard, the only difference should be height and with extremes a bit more bone and mass. I will give you the credit that there are breeders who fail to understand this as well and there does need to be more consistency within the breed on the breeders part and partly on the registrys part. No registry is perfect though and for ABKC being relatively new they are on the right track. Look how old UKC is and yet they are to blame for the majority of paper hanging that happened on this breed to begin with, I would say if UKC cleaned up we would see another giant step ahead for the american bully as a breed, atleast stop the idiots out there still refering to them as pit bulls.


Good post! Although I don't really know what the UKC is actually doing to put a stop to it. I've heard some of the big names being banned but at the same time I know of several people being asked for pics, sent them, and got their dogs registered...I thought the point of the pics was to allow only APBT to be registered. ADBA isn't much better. 2 of my dogs have been ADBA registered. Their pics are right on the papers and they look like American Bullies to me. I would've thought if they were serious about the breed and not the money the papers would've been denied.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

UKC isn't doing anything, I have heard of a FEW people who have had rejected papers yet as far as I know Miagi and other obvious mixes are still registered with them. I have heard rumors over the years of them pulling papers but have not seen anything consistent happen with any of that. All registrys care about is money , bottom line.


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> No the style is not changing and there is a standard that good breeders follow. Some have chosen to go in another direction with what they call exotics ( garbage ) which is what you posted in the original post there. FB likes does not mean they are good dogs. They have used car salesmen for owners who spend hours a day hyping them up, paying ridiculous fees to be on magazine covers and such and make their dogs seem like they are the best thing out there. Anyone without blinders on can see past their fancy banners and flashing lights and see their garbage for what it is. If you really honestly have a hard time to find a nice bully then I highly doubt you are even involved in the bully world or know of any reputable breeders. And as far as other breeds with different classes there are many, bostons have different size classes, poodles have 4 different size standards, as do many other breeds. What people fail to understand is there are 5 classes of bullys however they all follow the same standard, the only difference should be height and with extremes a bit more bone and mass. I will give you the credit that there are breeders who fail to understand this as well and there does need to be more consistency within the breed on the breeders part and partly on the registrys part. No registry is perfect though and for ABKC being relatively new they are on the right track. Look how old UKC is and yet they are to blame for the majority of paper hanging that happened on this breed to begin with, I would say if UKC cleaned up we would see another giant step ahead for the american bully as a breed, atleast stop the idiots out there still refering to them as pit bulls.


Anytime ive been involved in a conversation about a similar conversation the Bully people usually bring up the poodles and bostons..

What is different is that within these groups of people, there are vast differences in what they believe makes their breed.

For instance you brought up Poodles, there is a guy at work on a different shift than mine that has two Poodles he uses for hunting. He absolutely DESPISES these toy poodles and other variants of anything but what the dog was originally meant for. Just because the UKC/AKC accepts different "classes" if you will, does not mean that in the whole picture it is truly accepted.

Hell, you don't need to have classes to make that case. Most working folk will not recognize the show animal equivalent and standard as it is replicated for the masses with the same name.. Its biggest fault that is not put in strict ordinance is that the show animals cannot perform said tasks respected for said breed to the full abilities or in many cases, at all.

However, within the Bully crowd there is almost a cult like following that will say until they are blue to the face each class has strict standards to abide by and those that don't aren't really doing anything in the registry.

What about those ABKC Champions i posted? Those are just three, i could post many more times over that number of Chs and GrChs that look like utter .. And it didn't take long for that to happen.. Why? Because of no clear vision within the own.

But of course, that may not matter and you can chose to point out those that do fit the more ideal for each respected class.. Great, thats fine. But then you are dismissing a LARGE portion of the ABKC and otherwise Bully community. Not to mention, still doesn't answer why you guys need so many standards in the first place.

And all this in a very short period of time. It took YEARS for these other dogs (ex. Toy poodle, standard poodle) to even come about, prior to all that nonsense you had ONE poodle and had ONE poodle for years.. Not a handful of years then all of a sudden two or three more classes pop up.

Princesspaola21; About the ADBA... If you haven't gathered from your time here yet, i follow NO registry standard as ALL of them have serious faults, politics, etc within. The only standard i take to truth is that of which the breeds were developed, designed and used for. That is the true standard because within that standard you have your health benefits, consistences and all else that follows.

Oh and angel, i have not denied there are not a FEW reputable people out there. However i am not limiting myself on the view of a select few percentage, the over all picture is a crap shoot. If i paint a picture, lets say 5 ft by 5 ft canvas, lets say 5 inches of that canvas is a work of art. Truly, utterly flawless and brilliant. The rest is doodled and a complete disaster. Does that mean that this painting is brilliant because 5 inches of a 5 x 5 area is?


----------



## scparrish

^^^ good post


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Personally the ABKC has as much integrity as the man that founded it...

if Dave knows which breeders hanging papers or mixing breeds from before he became president of the abkc they should be taken care of.

He knows whos "horsing" around but he wants to be the friend and won't snitch on his boys. They basically got that Presidential Pardon

I love bullys don't get me wrong THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE DOING BULLYS RIGHT but all those retarded Gotti Freak are making the front pages

KM I need Pics of those working poodles ASAP


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Personally the ABKC has as much integrity as the man that founded it...
> 
> if Dave knows which breeders hanging papers or mixing breeds from before he became president of the abkc they should be taken care of.
> 
> He knows whos "horsing" around but he wants to be the friend and won't snitch on his boys. They basically got that Presidential Pardon
> 
> I love bullys don't get me wrong THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE DOING BULLYS RIGHT but all those retarded Gotti Freak are making the front pages
> 
> KM I need Pics of those working poodles ASAP


Than there isn't much integrity in the ABKC or him if he can't handle the business for the animal and not his pocket..

I've seen a great deal of videos and dialog from him and I can say I have no idea why he is put on such a pedestal.. no where near what many make him or the ABKC out to be.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

hes put on a pedestal the same way George Washington is put on a pedestal.

Sure at the end of the day he gave white people their freedom from tyranny but he was still a slave owner who didn't believe in true equality.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Washington is said to have children down from a slave also...so his breeding practices said otherwise ... 
dave wilson would be better compared to a smoking pregnant lady id say.. knows it ain't right...but does it anyway.


----------



## KMdogs

mccoypitbulls said:


> Washington is said to have children down from a slave also...so his breeding practices said otherwise ...
> dave wilson would be better compared to a smoking pregnant lady id say.. knows it ain't right...but does it anyway.


And a drunk...

Comparing Dave to Washington in any respect is absurd on multiple levels.

All I see is dollars signs, peddling and bullshit coming that way. There is no integrity that can be spoken of unless someone knows something I haven't seen.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

mccoypitbulls said:


> Washington is said to have children down from a slave also...so his breeding practices said otherwise ...
> dave wilson would be better compared to a smoking pregnant lady id say.. knows it ain't right...but does it anyway.


His slaves were not freed until after his death.

Washington may have been for emancipation but he sat idly by as his boys profited

Also in that while both started with the noblest intentions by founding the organization/gov have gone down hill severely as far as the current state of how things are bring ran.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Money make a mofo do some off the wall stuff. 
Lincon freed the slaves.
the poor/lazy folks here get it handed to them...so i dont see it. brand new projects just got built...state brokest... but drive by them free homes in ten yesrs and look...tagged up like subway..windows shot out..siding ripped off..alumin trim...stripped for change....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

mccoypitbulls said:


> the poor/lazy folks here get it handed to them...so i dont see it. brand new projects just got built...state brokest... but drive by them free homes in ten yesrs and look...tagged up like subway..windows shot out..siding ripped off..alumin trim...stripped for change....


Can't argue that....  like this is why we can't have nice things. People even steal wire from stop lights for copper


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Lol..that is the truth. its crazy how much changes in short time. people just don't care anymore. and its all over. i just try to work to keep food on the table..probably be on the low scale for life. sure ain't long money round here..lol...but i love my life. rockier than a mountain...but it keeps me on the ground..just like to have a decent job..decent pay..enough time to do my dogs..pleanty of family time ..but that's me.


i will say this though...i like seeing all these states turning green.

oh yeah...i like your signature a lot. good solid stuff.


----------

